# Newbie (again)



## TK18 (Jun 12, 2006)

I haven't had a bow for at least 20 years. My daughter has been at me to get her one so she can "practice to kill a deer"(8 year old). We decided to get her a starter bow from a big box store so we didn't lay out too much money. If she likes it, I am thinking about getting back into it. What would be some recommendations on a good target/hunting setup? I would go to the local archery shop and shoot a bunch before purchase. Any opinions are welcome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

So many good bows out there. If your going to a real archery shop then that's a great start. I'm a big mission fan. My Dad,son and Coworker all shoot mission. Great,great bow for the price. I'm still shooting my Mathews DXT from 08'. If you get a Mission craze or riot, they are adjustable for you and your daughter to shoot. Good luck and welcome back!!
http://missionarchery.com/


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I haven't looked at them in years. But, my oldest son sells guns and bows and he has been trying to get me to look at the Diamond razor Edge and the Bear Apprentice for my 9 year old. In fact, he has really been impressed with the Apprentice.


----------



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

I love my PSE X-force. So fast and accurate.


----------



## Trickin pigs (Nov 8, 2012)

Also you if u find one you like. Get online and go to huntersfriend.com and the sell ready to hunt packages. CHEAP


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I like Bear myself, I put two deer on it already and i've only been in it for two years. The price is right and they are some really good bows. Only thing i would do differently is just buy a bare bones bow and put what you want on it.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

My daughter started with Diamond Nuclear Ice. Range is from 10lbs to 29Lbs. Problem was with her draw length max would only go to 26lbs. She out grew it within 1 1/2 year. She upgraded to the Bear Apprentice couple months ago and I think it will be a good bow for many years. Range is 20-60lbs.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

For first bow Craze or riot for sure. If and when you sell it, you can sell it to anyone, because of the infinite adjustability. Plus, they are such great bows, you might just keep it forever. But the flexibility, not only for yourself, but for re selling it is incredible. If you are willing to make a few adjustments every time, both you and your daughter could shoot the same bow.'


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You would be hard pressed to find a better bow for the money than a Diamond which are made by Bow-Tech.

TH


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a Bear Charge and I'm very happy with it. I got my first bow kill this season. I bought it with the RTH package so I'm looking to upgrade to a different rest. I would highly recommend you take a look at this bow. It's priced right and shoots great.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Checkout Texasbowhunter.com lots of good info over there.


----------



## maso22 (Oct 11, 2011)

look at the QAD there very good and very hi tech.. about $60


----------



## TheRatBastard (Jan 12, 2013)

Do "recurve" bows have and disadvantages -vs- compound?


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

Just my honest opinion. If you're going to really get back into it go to a pro shop and shoot Bowtech, Mathews, and Hoyt. You can't go wrong with those. Elite and stronger wouldn't be bad to look at either, those bows are coming up strong in the archery world. There is no BEST bow. It's whatever you shoot that fits and is second nature to you. Shooting a bow is muscle memory and doing the EXACT same thing every time you draw your bow. 


Cory


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

**Strother** not stronger



Cory


----------

